# What make-up to wear with Leopard print?



## Tina78 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello,

Just bought this gorgeous blouse with a rich coloured leopard print and is from a very shiny fabric.

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w...edriver004.jpg

Am looking for some good looks to compliment my new garment! (No I don't want to look like a leopard myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Oh, will be wearing with long black dress pants and either a black pump or leopard print open toe heels. Am a brunette, got C3 skin and brown eyes..

Ideas anyone?


----------



## Taj (Jun 7, 2007)

Definitely RED LIPS ! Sexy !


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 7, 2007)

Either red lips (which is very cliche) or teal eyes. The oranginess of the print with make you eyes pop with out distracting to much from the outfit itself.


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 7, 2007)

i'd do the red lips, too.  they're "classic"  not cliche!!!






and a simple eye - maybe a coloured liner and lots of mascara.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_i'd do the red lips, too.  they're "classic"  not cliche!!!






and a simple eye - maybe a coloured liner and lots of mascara._

 
I think it has crossed the point to where it is no longer classic to pair leopard print with red lips. When ever I think of the pair I think of Peggy Bundy from Married with Children or scene kids. Not that I won't look gorgeous I'm sure; but to really wow someone should you step into the modern time and try something a little more dazzling?


----------



## Tina78 (Jun 7, 2007)

Teal comes only in a pigment isn't it? A green one?

I have not got that one, but do have humid and sprout..?

Hmmm green eyes and red lips, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 interesting!

Like the liner idea to...!! Could use humid or sprout as a liner with black mascara??  

Keep the ideas coming please grin... 

And thanks so much!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 7, 2007)

I didn't necessarily mean teal piggy, I meant the teal colour as an over all. So steamy, plumage, zonk bleu, shimmermoss... that sort of colour. I wouldn't do both red lips and teal/green/blue eyes... do one or the other. Don't forget you're wearing a large amount of bold print very close to your face.


----------



## Tina78 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Thanks a lot guys.. !!*

*Anybody else ideas?*

*I will post a photo from the end result. Want to wear it all this weekend..*


----------



## me_jelly (Jun 7, 2007)

Sexy!

For a leopard print, I always do a red lip and very simple eyes (i.e. black eyeliner - winged if you like)


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

What to wear with leopard print????? ...... ATTITUDE!!!!! lol!

I like the winged retro eyeliner, otherwise simple eye, and red lip idea.

For a twist along the same line, try a bright fuschia lipstick with the retro-lick liner.

For a RAWK AN ROLL punky sex goddess look, try messy hair, clear pouty lipgloss, and a really intense black black black smokey eye instead - wee bit Debbie Harry, perhaps?

HTH, Sho x


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 7, 2007)

I was going to suggest neutral eye colors with a red lip.  Like Ruby Woo with a bit of gloss over it since it is a matte.  Christina Aguilera wears leopard print with red lips all the time for the classic/retro look.


----------



## rouquinne (Jun 8, 2007)

knoxy, i think you're in the minority on this one!


----------



## knoxydoll (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_knoxy, i think you're in the minority on this one!




_

 
I guess so.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 8, 2007)

If i'm not too late...

I would also go with the thick black winged-out liner over champagne coloured eyeshadow. then sparkle it up with liquid glitter liner in gold above the black liner and on your lower lash line =0)

I'd go with nude/flesh coloured lips or like fuschia pink!!


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 8, 2007)

I love classic red lips and liner, but....I would change it up by doing a lighter smokey eye ie. moth brown, which is purplish grey with sexy nude pinky lips with lots of gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's kinda Sophia Loren


----------



## Tina78 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi,

Ginger9 and Missmaya, I loved your ideas, but have no gold glitter liner, and not the mothbrown or anything very similair..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to go with red lips and black liner.. will have to see for the red colour..  Got a nice ruby red piggie wich I could turn into a gloss...

Will post the photo later..

Thank you all so much for all the ideas!!

Tina


----------



## Tina78 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello ,

Here the result.

http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w...edriver022.jpg


http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w...edriver041.jpg

I ended up using a Covergirl red , because I was running out off time to get ready.

The garment is part of my wardrobe now and I can not wait to try the other ideas.

Will post this in another thread as well,

Anyone good suggestion for a golden glitter eyeliner???


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tina78* 

 
_ Anyone good suggestion for a golden glitter eyeliner???_

 
Lise Watier makes some great glitter liners, as does Urban Decay. IMO, the Lise Watier one is just as good as the UD one, but it's cheaper. Also, if you're willing to go metallic rather than glitter, the new Moonbathe collection has a really really beautiful gold liquidlast. Love the look, btw!


----------



## L281173 (Jun 10, 2007)

Red Lipstick with a touch of bronze gloss in the middle.  An eye in either turquoise and bronze, or turquoise and gold would be gorgeous


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 13, 2007)

i tend to wear all my prints with a very bare face but i concentrate on lots of lashes, bronzer and maybe a hint of smokey eye with glossy nude lips.


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Jun 13, 2007)

i love liv tyler in "one night at mc cool's" she wears leopard print dress with a slightly applied baby blue e/s retro eyeliner and red lips search for the photos from the movie


----------

